# Night Lords army?



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im interested in getting a Night Lords Chaos Space Marine army when I start playing the tabletop game. However earlier I saw a boxed set of Night Lords marines on ebay, does Games Workshop still sell those?, or are they out of date?.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1620079&prodId=prod1110166
Gotta buy a lot of those, basically


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ugh that'll be expensive, £25 for 5 Night Lord marines, plus Night Lord bikers and Raptors and thats a lot of cash. Oh well its worth it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GW-WARHAMMER-...argames_RL?hash=item2303e3c58a#ht_1162wt_1165

What about those though, if I could find those i'd just need the conversion packs for the Bikers and Raptors.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

I bought some of the Night Lord boxes before they were discontinued and all they were was just a box of plastic CSM with the upgrade pack. (GW might have taken a mutation sprue out to save money, I can't tell because I sorted all of my sprues together....) 

You're only expected to put one shoulder pad on per marine, not two, and the UK price appears to be £14.70.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

25.00 for 10 heads and shoulders is absurd....try and buy the old boxes.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Taggerung said:


> 25.00 for 10 heads and shoulders is absurd....try and buy the old boxes.


Yeah well, them's the breaks.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1620072&prodId=prod1130407
Gotta say, that's just about my favorite Marine model in the whole game!


----------

